# Brown algae on sand?



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys

I have some brown stuff building up on my sand, I guess it is algae. The tank is running for 2 months now. Water parameters are perfect every time I test them and I'm doing regular water changes. I have no algae on glass or anywhere else yet, except the brown stuff on sand that started building up this week. I never had white sand before, always black. Maybe that's why I never noticed that.

Yeah.. there's poop on the bottom, took the photos just before cleaning. 

Any info about what this is and what to do about it? Thanks.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

bump


----------

